# Rojo



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Rojo Got a bath and about an hour worth of scissoring  
I just cant help myself .. He is so cute


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

> I just cant help myself .. He is so cute


Just keep them coming!!
He is gorgeous!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much ! I just cant get eough of him, he is darling temperment and looks.. Such a cute boy ...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you get a new camera  ? I love these pictures a lot you can see his color really well ! He looks awesome ! 


How old is he now ?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Roxy Yes I did get a new camera and I LOVE IT !! He will be three in May ...WE just love this boy so much his temperment is so awesome... He is king of the house


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thanks Roxy Yes I did get a new camera and I LOVE IT !! He will be three in May ...WE just love this boy so much his temperment is so awesome... He is king of the house


Awesome !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Awesome !


how was the show ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> how was the show ?


o lordy pm sent lol


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

He does have a fabulous color and coat! Loves to retrieve? My kinda guy!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks he is a delightful Boy ...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Bunnies are his favorite !


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a handsome boy!


----------

